# 3 Maltese @ LA County animal control



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

This is a cross post I received from Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. Do we have anyone in that area that could get these babies out? How sad, these poor babies. 


"We have no one is Los Angles to help these, how sad, two 12 year olds.......if anyone knows of a group out that way that could help, please forward. 

Crossposting enocuraged!"

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue (SCMR)
www.scmradoption.com 

"A man is truly ethical only when he obeys the compulsion to help all life which he is able to assist, and shrinks from injuring anything that lives." ~ Albert Schweitzer

Spay and Neuter is the key to reducing euthansia of our homeless pets!

--- On Sun, 10/12/08, ^..^ Rubina & Bee-Bee ^..^ <[email protected]> wrote:

From: ^..^ Rubina & Bee-Bee ^..^ <[email protected]>
Subject: 3 Maltese @ L.A. County animal control
To: "Maltese Rescue" <[email protected]>
Date: Sunday, October 12, 2008, 6:50 AM









A3885588 Female White Maltese 4 years old 09/29/2008 Los Angeles County Animal Control - Carson 







BENJI (A3889245) Male White Maltese and Poodle - Miniature 12 years old 10/02/2008 Los Angeles County Animal Control - Baldwin Park 







CUCO (A3889247) Male Tan Maltese and Poodle - Miniature 12 years old 10/02/2008 Los Angeles County Animal Control - Baldwin Park


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:exploding: :exploding: :exploding: Absolutely UNBELIEVABLE how anyone could treat one of these babies like that. That just really PI$$e$ me off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Poor babies! I sure hope someone can rescue them and show them how life is supposed to be.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh, this is just so sad. I hope someone can help them......


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Marti (Tanner's Mom) sent this to me, early this morning.

Not sure if they are open (for calls, as it's Columbus Day, and Monday)

I will email, and call. Hopefully, we can save these little ones.

I was busy with Sweet Pea, and the paperwork, this morning, so
wasn't able to follow up. I sure hope I can get thru tomorrow.

Sounds terrible, but the bonus is, if they're closed, they are not
euthanizing. 

Thank you, so much, Sher, for reminding me. And thank you Marti, for
your thoughtfulness. The doggies thank you. I'll do what I can, I promise.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I contacted demi's rescue lhasa happy homes as they are in los angeles but they cannot get them as they have 6 dogs just out of surgery  I will email another group in the area as i live near by but i have 3 dogs and that is the max here


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yea Deb, I'm glad you're out there and know you will do what you can.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am horrified by those pictures! Poor babies. People can really tick you off sometimes! What a way to treat an animal. 12 year old babies. Imagine what they are feeling. Makes me heartsick. :exploding: Please let us know what happens. I wish I was out there.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

Am i actually able to adopt them ?But i live out of the country..
its saddening to see so many maltese in need of help here but at my country, not much things the public can do to prevent puppy mill sigh


----------

